# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Италия.  БЕНЕВЕНТО.

## Анна -анна

Есть ли преданные в Беневенто  или Неаполе??

----------

